# westhall house/hotel/castle



## jfrsteve (Jun 19, 2012)

hello again, this was the first building that i ever went exploring in. its been epty since 1997 and is in a state of disrepair. Me and a group of friends went up to this place at night to find the infamous swimming pool, after climbin in a second storey window in the dark we were in the main building we wondered about with bike lights to ead the way but failed to find the pool so we just went home. 

heres some history on the place 
http://www.buildingsatrisk.org.uk/s...t_id/900018/building_name/westhall-house-oyne

http://canmore.rcahms.gov.uk/en/site/18082/details/westhall/


the owner of the house on the right 



254167_10150217885348442_547928441_7046362_5980781_n by jfr420, on Flickr

So the next day we went back during the day to look at this wonderful place and find the pool. 




255704_10150217882123442_547928441_7046279_7891701_n by jfr420, on Flickr



249868_10150217882258442_547928441_7046281_6881282_n by jfr420, on Flickr

the whole down stairs had been boarded up the week before we had got there, which ment down stairs was rather dark.
the reception 



248462_10150217883203442_547928441_7046305_7633529_n by jfr420, on Flickr



248295_10150217883108442_547928441_7046302_4206508_n by jfr420, on Flickr



250481_10150217883028442_547928441_7046300_4147585_n by jfr420, on Flickr



259884_10150217883288442_547928441_7046306_6907400_n by jfr420, on Flickr
the biggest fireplace ive ever seen 



247314_10150217884768442_547928441_7046343_212459_n by jfr420, on Flickr
stick holdin up the roof 



247822_10150217884803442_547928441_7046345_5392000_n by jfr420, on Flickr



248571_10150217882923442_547928441_7046297_4449166_n by jfr420, on Flickr
couple of finds from the office 



255115_10150217885233442_547928441_7046359_2815499_n by jfr420, on Flickr



254333_10150217884988442_547928441_7046348_1487882_n by jfr420, on Flickr



249911_10150217885148442_547928441_7046357_5244298_n by jfr420, on Flickr
the pool house with sauna and wet room 



260593_10150217882453442_547928441_7046286_953193_n by jfr420, on Flickr
the pool



248747_10150217882348442_547928441_7046283_6372138_n by jfr420, on Flickr



285495_170981146303506_3910978_n by jfr420, on Flickr

was stoked when i found theses



260025_10150217885878442_547928441_7046374_4635026_n by jfr420, on Flickr



249489_10150217885808442_547928441_7046371_5302768_n by jfr420, on Flickr
and finally some shots from the top of the castle 



260491_10150217884163442_547928441_7046328_1023974_n by jfr420, on Flickr



252982_10150217885733442_547928441_7046370_2063098_n by jfr420, on Flickr



243880_1695685966572_3348794_o by jfr420, on Flickr

and finally if anyone wants to come and look at the house you can but you can not get in to it at all now. about 5 -6 months ago i caught pikeys stealing boilers and a big heap of lead from this place, i reported them to the police the man was charged and now it whole site is pretty much locked down. im planning to back soon to see if theres away in and will report back if i find one.

thanks for looking


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 19, 2012)

What a great looking house,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pincheck (Jun 19, 2012)

Yeh such a shame i just remember the little servants bells and the dears head next to the main door before my battery died


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 21, 2012)

Wha, what a building. You're mate looks like he's stumbled upon a hobbits pool in pic #15!
Thanks for sharing!


----------

